

The electromagnetic fortification of the suburbs - nkoff
http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2015/01/the-electromagnetic-fortification-of.html

======
Turing_Machine
I'm put in mind of Neal Stephenson's dog pod grid.

~~~
nkoff
If all else fails, saturate the airspace in which the drones travel.

